# South Florida Gamers Wanted



## truthofseeker (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking for gamers in South Florida for any  of the following: Exalted, World of Darkness, Scion, Big Eyes Small Mouth, Open Versatile Anime RPG, Shadowrun, Legend of the Five Rings, D&D

Depending of the game, I can play or run. I can join an existing game or help start a new one. E-mail me at truthofseeker@hotmail.com. Thank you!


----------

